# This Pipe?



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am looking to get a new *Corn Cob pipe*. I have always liked fancy stuff...have several pipes and even a cheap corn cob pipe from a drug store...not a _Meerschaum_ though.

I am looking for something like this, or this exact pipe. Can you tell me should I even spend $10 on a corn cob pipe...is this a good one, are their better ones for my money (even if it costs more...fine with me), etc.?

I am a Texas "want-a-be" cowboy (as I don't herd cattle...just enjoy the simpler life in East Texas)...so I don't care to have fancy anymore... :cowboyic9:

Any thoughts on this, or recommendations of exactly what to get would be greatly appreciated.

I know I want a corn cob pipe...and depending on price, may get a few...and I know I want a strait pipe...FYI.

Also, what are prices that I should be looking for (for quality) and prices that I should avoid?

*Country Gentleman Corn Cob Pipe - Missouri Meerschaum - Straight pipe*


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

That's an excellent corncob pipe, both as a looker and as a smoker. Some people, like me, prefer to take out the filter and never look back.

$10 sounds a little high, but if you are buying from a local B&M, go ahead and give them your support. Enjoy!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

That is a fine pipe. I have one myself. Check out Mars Cigars they've got the cheapest prices for corncobs I have seen. mars cigars & pipes - Corncob


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

In my experience any one of the Missouri Meerschaum pipes are a good choice, just pick the one you like. I personally prefer the natural (unfilled and unvarnished) pipes, but I do have a country gentleman and it is a fine pipe. I also smoke them without the filter. As Commander Quan said Mars cigars is a great place to buy them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

CWL said:


> That's an excellent corncob pipe, both as a looker and as a smoker. Some people, like me, prefer to take out the filter and never look back.
> 
> $10 sounds a little high, but if you are buying from a local B&M, go ahead and give them your support. Enjoy!


I see that $10 is high...especially after looking on the Mars site. The $10 was on Amazon...as I was just looking around. Thanks for the info...



Commander Quan said:


> That is a fine pipe. I have one myself. Check out Mars Cigars they've got the cheapest prices for corncobs I have seen. mars cigars & pipes - Corncob


Thanks for the link, i see they are much cheeper at Mars.

Now...onto figureing out the rules of filters, "bits"...Danish bits ?, etc...as I never paid _enough_ attention to "how to smoke" a pipe in the past...

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> In my experience any one of the Missouri Meerschaum pipes are a good choice, just pick the one you like. I personally prefer the natural (unfilled and unvarnished) pipes, but I do have a country gentleman and it is a fine pipe. I also smoke them without the filter. As Commander Quan said Mars cigars is a great place to buy them.


I like the "natural"...unfilled/unvarnished look...I was wondering why this one looked the way that it did. I just really don't know enough about these...

Hmmmm....Country Gentleman....or natural.....


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

You could also buy direct from MM at http://www.corncobpipe.com/. I would avoid buying a pipe on Amazon, but that's just me.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Like the Nike slogan says. JUST DO IT!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> You could also buy direct from MM at http://www.corncobpipe.com/. I would avoid buying a pipe on Amazon, but that's just me.


Yes, I won't buy a pipe from Amazon...I just use them for reviews and info...and then buy from a tobacco shop on line (my local B&M is way overpriced on pipe goods...IMHO)...thanks!



canadianpiper said:


> Like the Nike slogan says. JUST DO IT!


I will...I just usually jump on buying something...to later find out I should have went another way...trying to avoid that!

*+ + + + + + + +*

*This is what I know...*

I know I want a corncob pipe.

I know I want a "regular" bit.

*This is what I don't know...*

Strait or curved bit? (I prefer a strait bit for the feel...but I see there could be an issues with juices)

Filter or no filter?

Filled & varnished...or natural cob? (I like the look of natural...but I don't know where I should go with this...)

How many do I need? (I will be trying 10-15+ tobaccos to find what I like)

How important is the 24 HR waiting period per bowl, do I need two if i intend to try two different blends a day...more...less...I just don't know...as reading through the forums, I see different opinions!?


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Though I don't own that particular pipe, all who have tried it swear by it. I prefer the Great Dane Egg and the Diplomat. All three are the same price, $8-$10 depending on where you get it.

If you order from Missouri Meerschaum's site, I would advise you get some spare bits. They are the weak point of any MM. My preference is for the Danish bits. Seems to be pretty good quality for an MM bit. If you find you want to stay with a cob, I recommend a Forever Stem.

The correct answer to how many.....MORE.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

quo155 said:


> *This is what I don't know...*
> 
> Strait or curved bit? (I prefer a strait bit for the feel...but I see there could be an issues with juices)
> 
> ...


The answer to the first 3 or 4 questions is something only you can answer. I would recommend that you buy at least 2 different pipes to figure out what you like. You could try a bent country gentleman, and a straight Missouri pride, this would cover both the straight vs bent and varnished vs natural issues. You can smoke each with or without a filter to see what you like. <O</O

As far as how many you need, you could start with one for aromatics, one for VA and VA/PERs, and one for english blends.<O</O


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> The answer to the first 3 or 4 questions is something only you can answer. I would recommend that you buy at least 2 different pipes to figure out what you like. You could try a bent country gentleman, and a straight Missouri pride, this would cover both the straight vs bent and varnished vs natural issues. You can smoke each with or without a filter to see what you like. <O</O
> 
> As far as how many you need, you could start with one for aromatics, one for VA and VA/PERs, and one for english blends.<O</O


Great suggestion...as I am currently looking at the Missouri Pride. Looks like I will follow your suggestion and get both the MP & CG...

Thanks!



dgerwin11 said:


> Though I don't own that particular pipe, all who have tried it swear by it. I prefer the Great Dane Egg and the Diplomat. All three are the same price, $8-$10 depending on where you get it.
> 
> If you order from Missouri Meerschaum's site, I would advise you get some spare bits. They are the weak point of any MM. My preference is for the Danish bits. Seems to be pretty good quality for an MM bit. If you find you want to stay with a cob, I recommend a Forever Stem.
> 
> The correct answer to how many.....MORE.


I will get additional bits as i know I am rough on them...I tend to bite too hard at times...

Many more....hmmmm...just don't tell the wife that around here!

*Thanks for everyones help*...and once I make the purchase...hopefully within the next few days...then I will post details and pics!


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Important Point. Only buy Missouri Meerschaum cobs. Any Chinese knockoffs will self destruct in minutes.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

A Secret Santa gifted me a Missouri Meerschaum Country Gent last December. He included a MM freehand stem he filed/sanded down to fit; it smokes as well as my best briar. None finer this side of the Pecos, pard. Price-schmice.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I would recommend a straight one over bent. Often, it's difficult to get a pipe cleaner past the bend in a Missouri Meerschaum.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Mark has a good point. I quit buying the bent cobs because the bend is more of a kink, and it's impossible for a pipe cleaner to do a good job there. I had one of the orange transparent stems on a pipe and you could see there was so much junk accumulated right at the bend I actually started rinsing it out with water after each smoke.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have the bent Danish stem one one pipe and it passes apipe cleaner easily. They have improve them a whole bunch. But I still like straight pipes.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

MarkC said:


> I would recommend a straight one over bent. Often, it's difficult to get a pipe cleaner past the bend in a Missouri Meerschaum.


+1 Standard bent stem is puny.

However, the Missouri Meerschaum freehand stem - http://www.corncobpipe.com/files/cache/039d22c05093af2f5952e79c8d3a5024.jpg

or a "Forever Stem " from Walker Briar Works - 'Forever' Stems

are excellent on larger cobs.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:director: Thanks ya'll...you each have given me some great tips...pointers...and links to help me in my decision of what pipe to purchase. I really appreciate your help...and y'all were very informative! :cb

As soon as I place an order...and they come in, I will get them posted here. :thumb:

Screens...I have a ton of them that I purchased a few years ago...but never used them. What are they for exactly...why...why not? :dunno:

I have three or four Briar pipes (once I find them, lost in a box somewhere as I recently moved!)...I may decide to unload them in the WTS/WTT section if I fall in love with the cobs...so I can experience more tobacco and acessories... :idea:

Any other information will be helpful as well. ipe:


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Keep the briars. I have 2 cobs per briar in my rotation. I love cobs as much as next man, but still appreciate a good briar. It is sorta like choosing between Maxwell House and Folgers. Slightly different, but both are danged good


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I like the MM Patriot. It is an unfiltered cob and since it was designed not to have a filter, the draw is better. The bowl is a little larger than a lot of the cobs too.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Take this for what is worth.....
I have been doing pipes for all of 4 weeks
Have 5 briars (2 are new), 1 Meer and 3 cobs.
Can say that the cobs smoke tons better new than the briars.
Just ordered a few Forever stems......The cobs definitely have a
place in the rotation and until the new briars break in,,,,,,they get a lot of action...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Tommy, here's my 2 cents:

Cobs are good pipes. I don't like the bent stems they put on the cobs. I love the Country Gentleman by Missouri Meerschaum. If you want a bent stem, get a Forever Stem that has a slight bend to it.

I know these sentiments have been expressed already. I'm just seconding (or thirding) them!

Oh, and as to your other question, I'd say have enough pipes for latakia blends, virginia blends, aromatics and then an extra or two.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Tommy, here's my 2 cents:
> 
> Cobs are good pipes. I don't like the bent stems they put on the cobs. I love the Country Gentleman by Missouri Meerschaum. If you want a bent stem, get a Forever Stem that has a slight bend to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I am leaning toward a strait stems...as I prefer that feel...from what I remember with my briars...we will see! :cowboyic9:



asmartbull said:


> Take this for what is worth.....
> I have been doing pipes for all of 4 weeks
> Have 5 briars (2 are new), 1 Meer and 3 cobs.
> Can say that the cobs smoke tons better new than the briars.
> ...


Thanks...as I see that I will need several pipes...and then find what I like best. I know it is different for everyone...but my briar's have always been to hot...maybe due to how I packed it...which i will be trying a different method in the future! :cowboyic9:



Nachman said:


> I like the MM Patriot. It is an unfiltered cob and since it was designed not to have a filter, the draw is better. The bowl is a little larger than a lot of the cobs too.


Interesting point...how the non-filterd...intended to do so would draw better. I will keep that in mind...thanks! :cowboyic9:



dgerwin11 said:


> Keep the briars. I have 2 cobs per briar in my rotation. I love cobs as much as next man, but still appreciate a good briar. It is sorta like choosing between Maxwell House and Folgers. Slightly different, but both are danged good


Yes...I see that I should probably hang on to them...at least for some time. Thanks! :cowboyic9:


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Ive bought 4 of them and each one smokes well and colors beautifully. I still have 3. The other accompanied my Granded (God rest him) to his final resting place.

They are by far the most smoked pipes in my rotation. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Nachman said:


> I like the MM Patriot. It is an unfiltered cob and since it was designed not to have a filter, the draw is better. The bowl is a little larger than a lot of the cobs too.


There was another post about the Patriot a while back that mentioned the bowls can get really hot since they are so thin. Do you find this to be the case? My Country Gentleman can get quite warm at times and I believe it has thicker walls.

I have a number of the smaller Legends from MM. They are great for a quicker smoke.

As others may have mentioned, the draw sans filter can be improved if you use a little 1 inch piece of pipe cleaner bent into a V and partially inserted "feet first" into the stem. Like a normal filter it's a good idea to change them often...


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> There was another post about the Patriot a while back that mentioned the bowls can get really hot since they are so thin. Do you find this to be the case? My Country Gentleman can get quite warm at times and I believe it has thicker walls.
> .


It doesn't seem to get any hotter than any of my other cobs, but cobs do seem to all get hot to the touch because cobs dissipate heat well.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am the one who mentioned the heat. While it does seem to get hotter than my Eggs at times, it may just be me. Since both of my Patriots are relatively new, there is very little cake as yet. Also I sometimes smoke faster than I should. When I notice the pipe getting hot to the touch I just hold it by the bottom of the bowl which stays cool. But this is a minor price to pay for a great smoking pipe. I bought them because they were unfiltered. I also have a Great Dane Spool with a bent stem. I use a 6mm converter tube in this and it smokes as well as the Patriot. I bought a Forever Stem to use on my Eggs, Diplomats &Legends. Be sure to double up a pipe cleaner and clean the shank good every h.day. A lot of gunk collects in the part where the filter would go. This advise holds true for Dr G also


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

So...I decided to visit my local B&M yesterday...before purchasing online...just to verify prices and have a look around. I have been going to this particular place for some time...but always for cigar events or cigar related purchases. I knew they had pipe tobacco but I had never payed any attention to it. I like to support local places...USA made, etc...but I have to say that both of our tobacco shops here where I live, well...they suck! Customer service is no good...unless you buy cigaretes...no thank you!

:blah: Wait, this was supposed to be about what I got . . .:anim_soapbox:

OK...so I ended up (for now) getting me a *MM Legend Corncob Pipe* as that was the _only one they carried_...($6) and the price was about the same online. I was also able to select which one I wanted...

I wanted a bit of tobac...to put in it as I have about a 30-45 minute drive home to where I live in the country. I picked up a can of Sutliff Private Stock Pipe Tobacco - Top Shelf (1.5 oz tin) for about $9.

I loved the feel of this pipe, this one is not even what I was looking for...but I love it so far!

I am happy so far with the purchase...looking forward to my many blends from a recent NPS trade. I love to support local businesses, the price was ok...but I just don't understand "rude"...and poor selection...

*Thank you all for your help*...you have helped a lot...I will be getting some more over time and will add it to this thread...


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice. So how have you liked smoking the pipe so far? I'm about to go out for my third attempt and I really think this one will work out well going on what I've learned so far. I may also hit the B&M for some more tobacco today, if I have time anyway.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

TexAzTim said:


> Nice. So how have you liked smoking the pipe so far? I'm about to go out for my third attempt and I really think this one will work out well going on what I've learned so far. I may also hit the B&M for some more tobacco today, if I have time anyway.


Tim, thanks!

Man, I am loving the pipe! I have been smoking it quiet a bit lately. I had a cigar last night, it was good...very good...but it just doesn't, for me...seem as enjoyable as a good pipe.

I have loved my MM Cob, so I purchased two others Friday...along with about 6 or 7 tins of tobacco...that I can hardly wait for it to come in!

I will post photos of the purchase once it all comes in...

Good luck Tim on your third attempt...hang in there. I read your other posts about the first two bowls...so just hang in there...soon, you will never lay down the pipe...


----------

